# Need Help on FSH I'm worried



## biggerfamily

I got my results today an my FSH on day 3 was 8.1 is this good or not?

I don't know what the numbers need to be for a FSH day 3 while on AF..

I'm like to know what you ladies think..???

I'm now on my meds.. I started them on day 3 after my bloodwork was done. 

Then I go back to my RE on day 15 too see if O an etc..


----------



## Indigo77

Less than 9 is normal. :thumbup:


----------



## biggerfamily

Indigo77 said:


> Less than 9 is normal. :thumbup:

Why would my RE nurse say it was a little high?

I don't understand what FSH mean it does.. I know I sound stupid.. 

Can you explain to me what that means? 

I'm 39 yrs old also... 

Thanks..


----------



## Janie66

Fsh means follicale stimulating hormones ,basicslly means how many eggs you have left, this hormone goes high if the ovaries are running out of eggs your 8 result is good.anything under 10 is good under 6 is excellent if higher than 10 up shows proplems in concieving,saying that theres women who still get preggers with a high fsh. Why have you been put on meds for a good fsh level? Doesnt make sense


----------



## biggerfamily

To help us get pregnant faster as my DH has male issues.. Trying to make more follies so I can get pregnant easier. 

I'm 39 an my AF is not regular it is off... 

I go in on day 15 for a ultrasound too see how doing. 

Hope this helps explain it some..


----------



## Indigo77

If the ovary has many eggs, the FSH in a woman&#8217;s blood is low because the body doesn&#8217;t need to work hard to get a normal ovulation. 

If the egg number is low, the body needs to work harder to get ovulation, so it increases the amount of FSH in an effort to push the ovaries. 

A high FSH means the egg number is reduced, sometimes to levels so low that pregnancy is not possible.

8 is a good level for your age. I don't know why she would say that. :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

AGE SPECIFIC b-FSH and AMH LEVELS

Age FSH AMH
< 33 Years. < 7.0 mIU/mL	= 2.1 ng/mL
33-37 Years	< 7.9 mIU/mL	= 1.7 ng/mL
38-40 Years	< 8.4 mIU/mL	= 1.1 ng/mL
= 41 Years. < 8.5 mIU/mL	= 0.5 ng/mL


----------



## biggerfamily

Indigo77 said:


> If the ovary has many eggs, the FSH in a womans blood is low because the body doesnt need to work hard to get a normal ovulation.
> 
> If the egg number is low, the body needs to work harder to get ovulation, so it increases the amount of FSH in an effort to push the ovaries.
> 
> A high FSH means the egg number is reduced, sometimes to levels so low that pregnancy is not possible.
> 
> 8 is a good level for your age. I don't know why she would say that. :shrug:


Thanks for the help.. It had me very worried. We're now TTC our 3 baby an our RE is wondeful. I got to go in on day 15 for him to do a ultrasound an I guess he will be seeing if I O. Don't you think that is why he is having me to come in on day 15?

I'm now taking 2.5mg Femara an will be doing TI alone with OPK testing. 

We're having to do things a lot different this time since he was out of town.


----------



## readyformore

If it makes you feel any better, my FSH level is like that of someone over 41, and I'm 34, but neither my ob/gyn or my RE are concerned.

It can also fluctuate month to month.


----------



## hockey24

It definitely fluctuates from month to month. I had 9.2 in August, 3.4 in September and 14.9 in October. 15 is the cut off my doctor uses for procedures so anything 15 and above would be cancelled for that cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

It fluctuates that much? Wow! Did they your AMH levels, as well?


----------



## readyformore

Yeah, I believe that AMH is supposed to be more stable, and also a better indicator than FSH.


----------



## hockey24

However, AMH is still considered somewhat experimental from what I've been told. But it does seem more consistent than FSH -which can be all over the board depending on what your other hormones are doing. Crazy!!


----------



## Torontogal

Your FSH is good, and according to a fetility doc I saw yearlier this year, it's very close to ideal. He says on his site: "A number less than 10 IU/L is good; less than 8 is ideal" 
Click here for his whole explanation of ovarian reserve, it's a good read. 
https://www.fertility.ca/2008/05/ovarian-reserve-and-egg-quality/
Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## biggerfamily

I've I went nuts or has the forum changed?

I called my doctors office back an asked more about my FSH an they said it was great for someone my age.. I go in for a day 15 scan next week so Fingers crossed are for good news..


On that other you all talking about AMH isn't that done on day 3 of cycle for a baseline scan?


----------



## readyformore

AMH can be done on any cycle day.


----------



## biggerfamily

When I goto my doctor next week going to ask them if that is what going to be doing on my day 3 scan next month if AF shows. This month things had to be done different.

Or can they do AMH on day 15?

Oh does anyone know if there is a place on this forum for people that is using Femara?

Need to locate that part of forum too..

Thanks


----------



## readyformore

You can post anywhere about femara.
I did it last month.

You might want to try the Assisted Conception forum.


----------



## Ferne

Indigo77 said:


> If the ovary has many eggs, the FSH in a womans blood is low because the body doesnt need to work hard to get a normal ovulation.
> 
> If the egg number is low, the body needs to work harder to get ovulation, so it increases the amount of FSH in an effort to push the ovaries.
> 
> A high FSH means the egg number is reduced, sometimes to levels so low that pregnancy is not possible.
> 
> 8 is a good level for your age. I don't know why she would say that. :shrug:

Well put, Indigo.


----------



## Torontogal

Indigo77 said:


> If the ovary has many eggs, the FSH in a womans blood is low because the body doesnt need to work hard to get a normal ovulation.
> 
> If the egg number is low, the body needs to work harder to get ovulation, so it increases the amount of FSH in an effort to push the ovaries.
> 
> A high FSH means the egg number is reduced, sometimes to levels so low that pregnancy is not possible.
> 
> 8 is a good level for your age. I don't know why she would say that. :shrug:

That is true, and well said, one additional point - it can also be an indicator of egg quality. It is possible to have low ovarian reserve, ie not that many eggs, and if the ones that are there are still good quality ones they can respond well to the FSH. Happened to me. I have low ovarian reserve as shown by antral follicle count and AMH (these are different ways of measuring the same thing, basically egg quantity). Those numbers were on the grim side but I still got a good FSH reading. 

Just saying so you don't worry too much in the off chance that you do get a low AMH. Congrats on the good FSH and good luck


----------



## hockey24

I'm doing 300i/u ml of Follistim for an iui this month and had a 14.9 FSH test and 0.68 AMH test. Went for an early scan this morning with low expectations as the doctor thought I may be a poor responder due to the blood work. Not so! Its still early but I have 5 very nice follicles growing. The nurse was very encouraged by this and my chances with IUI and even better chances with IVF! 

So while those test results are a very good indicator, its best to let your body decide as you just never know!


----------

